# Anyone seen my Elm tree?



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Last Friday, the forestry department cut down a very old and very large elm tree on my boulevard (the narrow strip of land in my front yard owned by the city). We were leaving town for the weekend when they were starting the process and I asked the crew to leave me a few logs for woodworking. "No problem". Anyway, when we returned Sunday night - no logs. Either they forgot or some scavenger took them from my front yard. :thumbdown: Bummer. I was excited to create a momento of some sort. The tree will be missed. 

If anyone sees a couple of truant elm logs running around wild, send them home.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just cracked the shop door and snapped this quik pic. :thumbdown: I barely got into my place as the water was rushing across the crik that is at the bottom of the slough right before I get to my place out here in da woods. It's worse than this picture can tell but i wasn't gonna don the raingear to get a better one. 









I'll keep an eye out for a couple of runaway Minnesoter Elms to go floating by out front where the river is rushing by . . . . .


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a bummer...red elm has such a neat grain.


----------



## Jack Brannon (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw a couple elm logs hitchhiking down I-65 outside of Chicago and they said they were going to go to where the PALM TREES grow. I guess they had heard all about the beautiful palms and they were going to try and raise some little Pelms.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Those Elms have made it all the way to Marietta GA now and have disquised themselves to look like Pines growing to close to my house:furious: . I'll hold them here so you can come get them..:shifty:


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I'd keep your distance. Elm have a reputation, and these may pair may have chips on their shoulders.

This weekend I may snare some logs from a nearby golf course that got trimmed heavily last week. But it's not the same as "my" tree.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Jack Brannon said:


> I guess they had heard all about the beautiful palms and they were going to try and raise some little Pelms.


Can't blame them. Those Florida palms are "easy". And it is Spring Break...


----------

